# a pack



## biggpaws (Apr 29, 2011)

all right peeps  what is the best way to start a pack?
i know this is an odd queston but my friend is a wolf and is trying to start a pack (well not yet but eventuly) and i told him i would help so i figure i'd ask yalls


----------



## goldfischen (Apr 29, 2011)

... what.


----------



## uristshadowwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

u got to gymnasion, is veyry impotent that yu take frist small wheigth in your'e hund an then you pushct up and up like is hugger tit of woman and every metal in gymnastation is delicoius flelsh of nurture famale human being 
u go gemnastitter tree time a day and ten drik alchool whit boy frriends (but only for muskles)

now i nevrer do this whit wolf but shuld be fine too


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

What the fuck?

OP ...well, this is the part where I tell you how to improve your OP, but I can't improve anything like that.

Maybe try rewriting your post about paint or something.



uristshadowwolf said:


> u got to gymnasion, is veyry impotent that yu take frist small wheigth in your'e hund an then you pushct up and up like is hugger tit of woman and every metal in gymnastation is delicoius flelsh of nurture famale human being
> u go gemnastitter tree time a day and ten drik alchool whit boy frriends (but only for muskles)
> 
> now i nevrer do this whit wolf but shuld be fine too


 
I forgot how much I hated you.


----------



## Ley (Apr 29, 2011)

:B


----------



## Machine (Apr 29, 2011)

Please kill this thread.


----------



## Furr (Apr 29, 2011)

...you don't...


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> :B


 
I'm not sure which I found funnier, the pic or the fact that this was the ad :v


----------



## Machine (Apr 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm not sure which I found funnier, the pic or the fact that this was the ad :v


I just spit soda all over myself when I saw that ad.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

uristshadowwolf said:


> u got to gymnasion, is veyry impotent that yu take frist small wheigth in your'e hund an then you pushct up and up like is hugger tit of woman and every metal in gymnastation is delicoius flelsh of nurture famale human being
> u go gemnastitter tree time a day and ten drik alchool whit boy frriends (but only for muskles)
> 
> now i nevrer do this whit wolf but shuld be fine too


 Oh man, I missed you SO MUCH.


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm not sure which I found funnier, the pic or the fact that this was the ad :v



That link made me laugh.


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm not sure which I found funnier, the pic or the fact that this was the ad :v


 
that is awesome lol


----------



## Jesie (Apr 29, 2011)

_WHAT THE EVERY SO HIGHLY FLYING FUCK?_


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 29, 2011)

First thing u cum 2 my den
cos i are a real wuff
but i a friendly wuff i don't bite or scratch except PLAYFUL :3
wuff :3


----------



## Leon (Apr 29, 2011)

OP, learn engrish, then come back and ask when I can read what the fuck you type.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread. 

Oh my god. 

What is this. 

I don't even, but it made my day.


----------



## Leon (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll make your day :V


unf unf unf


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

That "unf" would be the sound of me punching you in the gut if even touch me. :v


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

leon said:


> I'll make your day :V
> 
> 
> unf unf unf


ohmurrrr
be a purt of mi pack plzzzzz


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> my friend is a wolf and is trying to start a pack


 You might want to let it back into the wild, then.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool! Not sure how one would start one but I think it's a cool idea.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 29, 2011)

Ha ha you so funny.

No seriously, delete this topic. It will only serve as your ruin. Furspeech, lifestylers, and fetishes are all despised here (maybe two of those for some), so I suggest your posts and topics contain none of those. Besides, right now it only seems like your trying to bring attention to yourself, showing how special you are. This is adult life. No one is special anymore. Try to stand out too much and you will look like a fool.

Oh, and your friend isn't really a wolf. He's human. And so are you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

uristshadowwolf said:


> u got to gymnasion, is veyry impotent that yu take frist small wheigth in your'e hund an then you pushct up and up like is hugger tit of woman and every metal in gymnastation is delicoius flelsh of nurture famale human being
> u go gemnastitter tree time a day and ten drik alchool whit boy frriends (but only for muskles)
> 
> now i nevrer do this whit wolf but shuld be fine too



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Cool! Not sure how one would start one but I think it's a cool idea.


 
Please tell me there was supposed to be a ":v" there. 

...

On the other hand, don't actually. 

Shit's hilarious.

EDIT: Also, fuck da police. I'm double posting in an epic thread.


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2011)

If I had my way, this thread would live _forever_


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 29, 2011)

See, op, too late. Sorry.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> all right peeps  what is the best way to start a pack?
> i know this is an odd queston but my friend is a wolf and is trying to start a pack (well not yet but eventuly) and i told him i would help so i figure i'd ask yalls


 
Awwww, you corrected it?

:C 

It's less funny now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Not sure how one would start one


 _"HEY I LIEK WOLFS!"
"HEY I LIEK WOLFS 2!"
"NO OTHER CLIQUE IN SCHOOL WILL LET ME IN. LATS BE THE WOLF PACK!"
"LOL K."
"WE R WOLFS CAUSE THEY ARE TEH BADASS."
"ARRROOO. NOW LATS RUN AROUND WITH FOX TAILS ON ARE ASSES."
_


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 29, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> _"HEY I LIEK WOLFS!"
> "HEY I LIEK WOLFS 2!"
> "NO OTHER CLIQUE IN SCHOOL WILL LET ME IN. LATS BE THE WOLF PACK!"
> "LOL K."
> ...


 Uhhh not like that but close.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 29, 2011)

"All right peeps"? Who talks like that?! It's worse to be insincere than it is to be true to yourself.

Oh, and I expect to see "So I herd yu liek wolfs" down the line. Let's see how this topic plays out then, it's now become more interesting to me.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 29, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> "All right peeps"? Who talks like that?! It's worse to be insincere than it is to be true to yourself.


 Just about everyone I know at school talks like that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2011)

Fuck. 

You guys just like, murdered the hilarity of this thread.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 29, 2011)

uristshadowwolf said:


> u got to gymnasion, is veyry impotent  that yu take frist small wheigth in your'e hund an then you pushct up  and up like is hugger tit of woman and every metal in gymnastation is  delicoius flelsh of nurture famale human being
> u go gemnastitter tree time a day and ten drik alchool whit boy frriends (but only for muskles)
> 
> now i nevrer do this whit wolf but shuld be fine too



hi am lieking you're theory skills. we and i maek you very repsected furend.


----------



## Cain (Apr 29, 2011)

OP....What....The....FUCK!?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2011)

Your friend is a wolf? Well I think the best course of action may be to contact wildlife services. They'll be able to take him and relocate him to a better habitat. I'm sure they'll rehabilitate him to be sure he can hunt and survive so there's no need to worry there. I believe they'll pair him up with other young wolves in order to repopulate an area where his species has been wiped out. In no time they'll have formed a well functioning pack. 
So just leave it to the experts, your friend will be fine it will all come back with instincts.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 29, 2011)

"You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack... it grew by one. So there... there were two of us in the wolf pack... I was alone first in the pack, and then Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together, in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight, I make a toast!"

Anyone else think this?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 29, 2011)

Rouz said:


> "You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack... it grew by one. So there... there were two of us in the wolf pack... I was alone first in the pack, and then Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together, in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight, I make a toast!"
> 
> Anyone else think this?


Galifianakis' pack can't be mentioned here. His has only one.


----------



## crustone (Apr 29, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> my friend is a wolf


 
You are friends with a wild animal? How do you even communicate with him?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2011)

crustone said:


> You are friends with a wild animal? How do you even communicate with him?


 the power of friendship.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 29, 2011)

Who is the alpha?


----------



## crustone (Apr 30, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Who is the alpha?


 
Obviously not OP


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> First thing u cum 2 my den
> cos i are a real wuff
> but i a friendly wuff i don't bite or scratch except PLAYFUL :3
> wuff :3


 WolfBone, it is ridiculous how much laughter you bring me. XD 

Ridiculous. Girly. Squealing. Laughs. Everywhere.


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 30, 2011)

Take notes OP, these guys know what they're doing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 30, 2011)

Ouch op... Reading this made my soul die a little and I actually frowned, then my newborn farted and I smiled like this :3C

You and your friend are humans... Nerdy, outcast, nerdowells that are undesired by 99% of life on earth but humans none the less...

Rather than a pack make some other human friends and have a group with normal people like interactions. You know so you are not hated n stuff.


----------



## Cain (Apr 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> then my newborn farted and I smiled like this :3C


 
D'awwwwww and eww at the same time: D'aewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 30, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN.

It's cruel to keep wolves as pets/friends, and as it's likely he would turn vicious I recommend you humanely euthanize him.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 30, 2011)

You only want to be a pack because you saw hangover, if it wasn't for that movie, you would think it was stupid.


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

WingDog said:


> You only want to be a pack because you saw hangover, if it wasn't for that movie, you would think it was stupid.


 
No, I'm pretty sure it's some furfaggot thing to be a big happy family of wolves with internet strangers. 

Way before The Hangover.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't start packs. It's a silly idea and you should disabuse yourself of it. What do you think we are? A bunch of emo kids running around with skunks for hair and real pelt tails for the sake of looking "Cool and different?

If you are looking to start one of those silly high school emo-wolfboo packs...don't.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2011)

...
Just start hanging out I guess. =\


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 30, 2011)

He just saw the Hangover and wants to make his own wolf pack :>

Oops meant to quote the first poster who said that


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first read this thread, I imagined the OP as actually being a dog trying to help out his friend who was a wolf, and that's why he couldn't type very well. I made up a whole funny little story about it. 

Then he corrected it and everything was ruined.


----------



## Corto (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I'd assume you need some shitload of peyote.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2011)

Judging by the post count and spelling
I'd say OP is not serious about it. He just wants reaction from you.
Because no real person with that kind of spelling errors would be able to write "affinity" and find the site.


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 30, 2011)

He could've just searched for 'site full of disgusting furfag freaks'.


----------



## Cain (Apr 30, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Judging by the post count and spelling
> I'd say OP is not serious about it. He just wants reaction from you.
> Because no real person with that kind of spelling errors would be able to write "affinity" and find the site.


  Nice detective work there, Holmes. :V

Maybe so. If he did post for attention/reaction, he's an attention whore who should go off to sofurry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Nice detective work there, Milky Holmes. :V
> 
> Maybe so. If he did post for attention/reaction, he's an attention whore who should go off to sofurry.


 
SoFurry was his previous stop.


----------



## Cain (Apr 30, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> SoFurry was his previous stop.


 
He should have got off.


----------



## Machine (Apr 30, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> He could've just searched for 'site full of disgusting furfag freaks'.


I'm sure that's how he found his way here.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 30, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> He should have got off.


 
That's what she said!


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> He should have got off.


 
It's SoFurry, I'm sure he did


----------



## Brazen (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a step-by-step.


----------



## Cain (Apr 30, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That's what she said!


 
*Badum* *tish*


----------



## Vasquez (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread amuses me with its words of derp


----------



## H.nightroad (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread makes me cringe more than soul plane (the OP that is), then laugh more than mork and mindy (the replies that is)


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 30, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> This thread makes me cringe more than soul plane (the OP that is), then laugh more than mork and mindy (the replies that is)



What were you expecting? This is the Den. Many topics here are both cringeworthy and lulzworthy.

Remember: any topic by a person with a post count lower than 50 is usually going to be great. The exceptions are few and far between.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 30, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> This thread makes me cringe more than soul plane (the OP that is), then laugh more than mork and mindy (the replies that is)


 
Soul Plane, the *only* movie I ever thought to myself "man, that was a waste of a joint".


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

Go to a real pack of wolves and assert yourself as their new alpha.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Go to a real pack of wolves and assert yourself as their new alpha.


 
By having sex with them.


----------



## Stealthy (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> By having sex with them.



Well, ya gotta admit, if you killed the entire pack from organ rupture via YIFFYIFFYIFF you might become alpha by default.


----------



## CatWaffles (May 1, 2011)

Is that some sort of posse? 

Then I guess just hang out together and "recruit" more "_wolves_" to your "_pack_"? 

I think I used too many quotation marks in that sentence.


----------



## SnowFox (May 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm just quoting this for posterity after I report it.


 
Another CynicalCirno alt account?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

What the fuck is this thread became


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What the fuck is this thread became


ITT: Typical furry thread. Nothing to see here.


----------



## FrithRa (May 1, 2011)

On a more serious note, I once ran a furry pack several years ago. While it seems like something that would unite you and your fellow friends of the furry fandom, it doesn't really work in practice. In a sense, you might as well have just called it a pathetic attempt at a gang.

When my pack was going strong, we had about a dozen people. But eventually in time we grew apart as people had to move, or other real life things kept us from getting together. Now there are only a few of us left, and we don't really consider ourselves a pack anymore. More a small group of friends with an interest in the fandom.

This was my experience. Yours could be different, but frankly it would take a lot of dedication from all of the members to make it really work.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> ITT: Typical furry thread. Nothing to see here.


 
This will be a typical furry thread when it has moar playful buffwuffs doing wuffy things :3



FrithRa said:


> On a more serious note, I once ran a furry pack several years ago. While it seems like something that would unite you and your fellow friends of the furry fandom, it doesn't really work in practice. In a sense, you might as well have just called it a pathetic attempt at a gang.
> 
> When my pack was going strong, we had about a dozen people. But eventually in time we grew apart as people had to move, or other real life things kept us from getting together. Now there are only a few of us left, and we don't really consider ourselves a pack anymore. More a small group of friends with an interest in the fandom.
> 
> This was my experience. Yours could be different, but frankly it would take a lot of dedication from all of the members to make it really work.


 
So in other words like most furries, you and your crew were incapable of forming genuine friendships.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This will be a typical furry thread when it has moar playful buffwuffs doing wuffy things :3


Lol buffwuffs.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> Lol buffwuffs.


 
Yes. I'm a wuff, I has muscles, hence buffwuff. Now we just need more wuffs, with the same muscle to fat ratio, or even better. This will not translate into anything even slightly homogay.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yes. I'm a wuff, I has muscles, hence buffwuff. Now we just need more wuffs, with the same muscle to fat ratio, or even better. This will not translate into anything even slightly homogay.


I'm finding it difficult to read your posts without laughing my ass off. >:I


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> I'm finding it difficult to read your posts without laughing my ass off. >:I


 
Quite frankly, the same could be said for you.

:v


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Quite frankly, the same could be said for you.
> 
> :v


Don't you love it? Say you love it. GENRON!


----------



## VoidBat (May 1, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has wiped out their iron dick yet and glued this thread shut with a load.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> Don't you love it? Say you love it. GENRON!


 
[yt]ThcLgtkTxxU[/yt]

Make me sayyyy it agaaaiin, gurl


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> I'm surprised that no one has wiped out their iron dick yet and glued this thread shut with a load.


That's hot.


----------



## VoidBat (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> That's hot.


 
Long as my arm, five times as thick, you'll die at the end of my iron dick. ~ :V


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Long as my arm, five times as thick, you'll die at the end of my iron dick. ~ :V


Oh murr.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

IIII AAAAMMMMM IRON DICK!

[yt]MII3ns2KTBc[/yt]

Also only in the 70's would _that_ font be "dark" or "metal" or whatever. Jesus fuckin' Christ, it looks like something you'd see on an old root beer bottle.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Also only in the 70's would _that_ font be "dark" or "metal" or whatever. Jesus fuckin' Christ, it looks like something you'd see on an old root beer bottle.


Good times, good times. Amirite?


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Haha.... what


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> Good times, good times. Amirite?


 
Are you calling me old?  I mean I don't remember it, so I might've actually been there.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Are you calling me old?  I mean I don't remember it, so I might've actually been there.


Naw I'm not calling you old. I'm not even that old.


----------



## biggpaws (May 1, 2011)

well fuck you too jack ass


----------



## biggpaws (May 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> If I had my way, this thread would live _forever_


thank you


----------



## biggpaws (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Your friend is a wolf? Well I think the best course of action may be to contact wildlife services. They'll be able to take him and relocate him to a better habitat. I'm sure they'll rehabilitate him to be sure he can hunt and survive so there's no need to worry there. I believe they'll pair him up with other young wolves in order to repopulate an area where his species has been wiped out. In no time they'll have formed a well functioning pack.
> So just leave it to the experts, your friend will be fine it will all come back with instincts.


lol thats not what i ment, lol tho


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

It'd be nice if you'd multi-quote a little bit.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> well fuck you too jack ass


 
I've been waiting for this reply :l


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've been waiting for this reply :l


Sig it for great justice.

Do it or I'll take away your burd sex.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> Sig it for great justice.
> 
> Do it or I'll take away your burd sex.


 
But I only sig things that talk about birdsex :C


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> But I only sig things that talk about birdsex :C


But I _am _talking about birdsex. c:

Therefore, you must sig!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

biggpaws said:


> well fuck you too jack ass



I was trying to be nice to you but you weren't even acknowledging me.



biggpaws said:


> thank you



Um, he meant he wishes people could mock the hell out of you and this thread forever.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Um, he meant he wishes people could mock the hell out of you and this thread forever.


We could, until it gets locked.


----------



## anero (May 1, 2011)

This thread delivers


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

I could bathe in this stupid.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 1, 2011)

We don't need more wolf packs.

And my town definitely doesn't need more wolf packs.

And I plan on helping to solve the Wolf-Pack question....


----------



## Heimdal (May 1, 2011)

It's certainly an interesting idea OP, but like any little known club, you just have to get out there more. I mean displaying your pack active in public. For example: you could prance around on all fours in front of your school. You and your friend could sniff eachother's balls. Hell, you could even crowd around eating some roadkill if it's on a well-travelled street. The point is to raise public awareness of your pack, so new members know to join.

You won't know how effective it is until you try. Good luck.


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

Why didn't I come to this thread _sooner_?


----------



## Corto (May 1, 2011)

Why isn't this thread a sticky?


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Why didn't I come to this thread _sooner_?


How did you not?

The oppurtunities to troll this thing and drain it of its lulz are too numerous.


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> Why isn't this thread a sticky?


 
because unfortunately my influence is limited :c


----------



## Rouz (May 1, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> It's certainly an interesting idea OP, but like any little known club, you just have to get out there more. I mean displaying your pack active in public. For example: you could prance around on all fours in front of your school. You and your friend could sniff eachother's balls. Hell, you could even crowd around eating some roadkill if it's on a well-travelled street. The point is to raise public awareness of your pack, so new members know to join.
> 
> You won't know how effective it is until you try. Good luck.


 
Also OP you could leave dead animals at the door of people you want to join. Bite off the head before you do this though.


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

Moth said:


> How did you not?
> 
> The oppurtunities to troll this thing and drain it of its lulz are too numerous.


 
The title of the thread did not interest me for some time. I still don't know how I even encountered this thread in the first place.


...Oh yeah, so Deo can notice me. :3 *waves*


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> The title of the thread did not interest me for some time. I still don't know how I even encountered this thread in the first place.


The thread name made me say, "My troll senses are tingling."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> We don't need more wolf packs.
> 
> And my town definitely doesn't need more wolf packs.
> 
> And I plan on helping to solve the Wolf-Pack question....



Me and my buff wuff posse will  break your back, fuck your ass and make you humble (no homo)



Corto said:


> Why isn't this thread a sticky?


 
No self-respecting person or furry would allow their dick to so much as produce the necessary droplets of pre for the sake of making this thread sticky.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No self-respecting person or furry would allow their dick to so much as produce the necessary droplets of pre for the sake of making this thread sticky.


Oh god what.


----------



## Aetius (May 1, 2011)

1. Enslave 86 Tribes

2. Rip off other Empires

3. Send your entire Army after the Hoover Dam

4. ?????

5. Whats left of your army is now your Wolfpack, CONGRATULATIONS! You are an Artisan Furfag!


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> 1. Enslave 86 Tribes
> 
> 2. Rip off other Empires
> 
> ...


 
But there was nothing left.  They were all brutally murdered by a druggie maniac with a ballistic fist and his pet eyebot.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But there was nothing left. They were all brutally murdered by a druggie maniac with a ballistic fist and his pet eyebot.


And as they frolicked on their tricycles in a field of daisies, the world cracked open and C'thulu rose from the depths to devour them!


----------



## Larry (May 2, 2011)

Hey, I don't know if it's just me but:

DO WE HAVE TOO MANY NEWFAGS ON HERE? It seems like people are making accounts by the dozen, only to be banned because of spamming, or otherwise...


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Hey, I don't know if it's just me but:
> 
> DO WE HAVE TOO MANY NEWFAGS ON HERE? It seems like people are making accounts by the dozen, only to be banned because of spamming, or otherwise...


 Newfags and spambots are different...


...newfag. :V


----------



## Larry (May 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Newfags and spambots are different...
> 
> 
> ...newfag. :V



lol Whatever, there's too many of both.


----------



## Brazen (May 2, 2011)

Summer vacation's coming, prepare for an influx of newfags.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Summer vacation's coming, prepare for an influx of newfags.


 
I am sharpening my Axe already.


----------



## Xegras (May 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am sharpening my Axe already.


 
I bought this for you Zeke


----------



## Larry (May 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I bought this for you Zeke



Boo...


----------



## Xegras (May 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Boo...


 
T_T SHADDUP


----------



## Cain (May 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I bought this for you Zeke



I love my axe Phoenix deo. <3


----------



## Armaetus (May 2, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? A pack? What, can't you just call it "People with common interests who know each other" ?

Really now OP, what are you thinking? Not everyone will be carefree with cinnamon farts and rainbows here, we're all different to an extent but most have "Furry" as a common interest and different opinions on various topics.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still open

not that I mind, I'm just surprised~


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I love my axe Phoenix deo. <3


 
dude

pheonix ix the best


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I bought this for you Zeke


 
I am going to strangle you with my belt. >:V


----------



## Ley (May 2, 2011)

Why the hell is this still open?


----------



## xcliber (May 2, 2011)

Re-title it: "How not to make a first post", and sticky it.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2011)

Ley said:


> Why the hell is this still open?


 
Because I am God and God allows it.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2011)

Ley said:


> Why the hell is this still open?


 
I think it's amusing people.


----------

